# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  hairloss,porn and propecia

## elnino

ok intersting title right??

i feel i should elaborate. i like most men here am balding, im a norwood 2.5 but very optimistic, see a glimmer of light at the end of the tunnel. anyway im now 14 months into my take of propecia but.....regarding side effects its hard to tell am im addcted to porn. ive been addicted to porn for a long time now and it has desensitised me somewhat so obv my erections are not great as they could be. my last sexual experience was a month ago and i couldnt perform!!! during the course of the last 14 months and before that my sex life has been good and bad, theres been times when the sex has been amazing and times when because of my porn usage its been disappointing, so finally im curing myself of my porn addiction.

theres no point asking me "well is your libido lower because thats what porn addiction does.

anyway long stroy short, 2 weeks ago i started this "free your mind" DIY help guide for people like me. its been 2 weeks since ive even looked at porn!!its very tough and i expect my libido to be up and down. they said i will have to abandon pleasure of viewing and physical for two months!,maybe more! my guess is that if after this period my mind will become stimualted properly to sexual activity and after this period if my erections are not functioning normally i believe its the propecia.

anyway for people wanting to know what happens to some who have erectile dysfucntion before propecia here goes...i will update further soon.

sex on my friends. go forth and sex on....

----------


## ppxrare

Holy crap, what a coincidence. This is just what I have started. I was already masturbating like once a day on porn before taking proscar for a year or two, and continued up to now 4months into proscar.

         Just lately, my friend opened up my mind to the dangers of porn , check yourbrainonporn.com,  where addiction to porn ****s up your dopamine senses and masturbation doesn't become enjoyable and you can't get it up when with a girl because you made your dick adapted to hardcore stimuli ( multiple tabs of HD porn).

        This made me scared shitless of sexual ED and delayed ejaculation so I have decided to try and abstain from porn and masturbation until I feel I have fixed my issue (they say it takes anywhere between 8 weeks-3months). Problem is now that I've been off porn for 5 days I have lost all my libido and obviously my mind plays tricks on me saying its the finasteride which is causing it but now I doubt it.

       Just going to take a break and hopefully after a month or two , my penis will come back to normal. 

fyi: some people say abstinence from excessive masturbation or sex may be beneficial for your hair, lets hope they are right.

----------


## elnino

yeah 2 weeks in so far is tough. i read up on that before, apparently masturbation doesnt affect hair loss but id say excessively it does. either way i feel it will be worth it in the end, if i think after a few months its still not right, maybe the propecia is to blame.

btw are you on a total ban?? like mine includes no stimuation of any kind, be it mental or physical. even walking down the street i try not to look!!

what nw are you at the moment??

----------


## dex89

Yes, porn ruins your sex life because you expect more from the female your having intercourse with. You expect this female to have big boobs, big ass, slim body, and a gorgeous face like most porn stars Or even performing sex, you expect or want them to do different positions that you see in porn movies but the female doesn't feel comfortable doing so and ruins your mojo. I myself was into porn a lot but I relies it was ruining it for me because I expected MORE. I kept ruining relationships that were great but because of my sexual needs I blew them all off.


 I would delete all your porn that you have and every time you think of masturbating punch your penis. :Big Grin:  

EDIT: I'm 23 NW 0.5-1 minor diffuse on the right temple.

----------


## ppxrare

Well no, I still take some glimpses of women in the streets but sometimes I manually stimulate myself just to check if its working or not. It seems I have forced my penis only to respond to porn or my hand which sucks.

   I am a NW 2 diffuse thinner, you can check out my story in start your own topic forum, its in the first page with pictures of before and after.

----------


## ppxrare

> I would delete all your porn that you have and every time you think of masturbating punch your penis.


  Problem is, now I can't get it up unless watching porn or using my hand. I feel like I have a complete loss of libido. At first I didn't think I was causing any harm to myself and masturbation was normal so I found it hard to quit but now I really feel it can **** you up temporarily.

----------


## didi

Its both, propecia makes your **** soft and you have less sperm, been there done that.
masturbation and hardcore porn screw your brain up, dont do it.
When you really have to masturbate do it without porn,

----------


## ppxrare

Well, how can I tell if im experiencing sexual side effects due to finasteride or porn addiction?  I mean I can get it up for porn or using manual stimulate, semen volume was same pre-finasteride.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Well, how can I tell if im experiencing sexual side effects due to finasteride or porn addiction?  I mean I can get it up for porn or using manual stimulate, semen volume was same pre-finasteride.


 Porn addiction is going to make it "difficult" to just get aroused by the sight and scent of an actual female, in the wild, with clothes on.

You've seen the movie Shawshank Redemption?  Remember the scene in the movie theatre where Rita Hayworth throws her hair back and all the guys freak out?  yah that wouldn't happen today.  Now it would take ample cleaveage bouncing to get that kind of reaction.

Desensitization has occured in nearly all aspects of society from financial common sense (credit cards!) to sexual arousal (why work for it when I can go to youporn and watch some hot chicks go at it).

The last gal I dated (sadly way to long ago) I had that sweet moment back at our cars chatting after a few hours in the bar and just getting turned on by her.  THAT feeling was *real*, unlike watching thePr0ns and getting turned on.

----------


## jamil

Bro that happened to me also. I was talking 2.5 mg of finasteride and I masturbated every day. One time  I was with my gf and my erections didnt last too much. So what I did was I stopped fin for a month and a half, then I tried to masturbate without watching porn, because porn is such a big stimulus that real life is nothing !

Also bro before masturbate wait to have 2 or 3 erections. That way your libido is going to increase and your erections are going to be more frequent and longer! 

 I hope my advice can work for you!

----------


## BigThinker

Very interesting post.

I've never been "addicted" to porn, and I feel like it is a good stress release (if not abused!).  I think wacking off too much will desensitive you and make you unable to perform with a "normal" girl, if you will.  However, if you're not getting laid, I think the occasional jerk is good as a stress reliever.  I actively think about this if I'm ever super horny, and won't wack off 2-3 days before a Friday night when I need to be oozing libido. haha.

 I think a lot of guys can relate and this topic should be talked about freely amongst men.

----------


## ppxrare

apparently, the period where your dick goes limp and you lose all your libido when quitting porn is called a flatline period. I wonder what percentage of finasteride users who experienced side effects are actually people who lost their libido due to porn but didnt realize it until they started taking finasteride

----------


## elnino

its more frustrating that ive tried this before to abstain and i failed so this is the longest ive ever gone so far. but i
because its been hit and miss with my erections i need to cure myself to find out if fin is having an effect with my libido and theres no telling how long it takes to become "sensitised" to sex again. your right this issue needs to be talked about more, maybe effects of propecia are mind induced or im in denial to blame pornography and serial mastubation. i shouldnt be on this on my laptop knowing all i have to do is type in a site and im off the wagon again!!

----------


## elnino

well said ppx.  some guys mighnt have high libido and then take fin and put it down to that but i dont want to generalise, there are some who have suffered when before it was fine.

----------


## BigThinker

> apparently, the period where your dick goes limp and you lose all your libido when quitting porn is called a flatline period. I wonder what percentage of finasteride users who experienced side effects are actually people who lost their libido due to porn but didnt realize it until they started taking finasteride


 WHOA.. i find this intriguing and must ask more, since you've apparently done research.  Does the "flatline" period end?

----------


## Aames

Yeah, I've decided I'm quitting porn. I'm starting fin as soon as my package arrives and I want to be sure that I don't mistake one cause for another. I have already had problems getting hard with my ex in the past. Even though she was a 7.5, she didn't really compare to the girls in porn. I think a lot of men these days are having this problem.

----------


## ppxrare

> WHOA.. i find this intriguing and must ask more, since you've apparently done research.  Does the "flatline" period end?


 
yes but its different for everyone, usually lasts from 2-8 weeks I guess.

----------


## elnino

the flatline period is basically your dick going cold turkey. as in when your 4 weeks straight without watching or masturbation of any kind, its like a reboot for you brain to re-sensitize you. i was worried reading it but it said that this is normal, im currently 18 days into it now and to be honest my libido is kicking in hard, but maybe if i last the 4-5 weeks it will go down altogether before it "reboots" again. im going to give it  7/8 weeks max, i hope to see different results then.

i must state though that this " therapy" includes a void on anything sex related, no touching,masturbating(obviously), no porn at any level, and no fantasizing if you can.

----------


## elnino

[QUOTE=Aames;89615]Yeah, I've decided I'm quitting porn. 

good for you buddy, first step is courage, 

i broke my pledge at least on 7 occasions so this is the longest ive ever lasted honestly. still dying to look at it but......

----------


## BigThinker

I remember there was a True Life on MTV about a guy addicted to porn.  I was probably 16 or 17, and it literally scared me into limiting my porn use.  

Power to you guys.  I hope you reward yourself by picking up a dime piece on campus or at the bars when you're back to full charge!

----------


## ppxrare

too bad i only made it up to a week and relapsed, my brain tricked me into just wanting to know how it feels after 1 week of nofap. now I'm 2 days in, hope I make it to > 3 weeks

----------


## elnino

man ive relapsed so many times but not this time. hoesntly the best thing u can do when u get the  urge is to remined yourself that for a few minutes pleasure im damaging my health!! il upate again in a few weeks with the help of my courage i dont relapse!!!

----------


## ppxrare

relapsed again today.... I don't trust myself, getting a porn blocker program.

----------


## BigThinker

you should try to go out, or go somewhere where you don't have access to a computer

----------


## elnino

or maybe try to think of someone who you must def would not like to have sex with....

in fact im thinking back to the sexual nights ive had that have been far from satisfying. that has to stop. what will be a killer is that if i do continue with this and stay the course, and still experiencing  ED im sure it will be down to propecia.

----------


## ThinningB420

Any update elnino?

I've been on propecia for almost a month now and so far everything seems normal.

I will say I stopped all masturbation and porn at the beginning of October for other reasons. I've been good for three months now and at this point it's pretty easy not to fall into the habit. I credit my new job for much of this as it has kept me really busy.

----------


## sausage

i screwed up my dick masturbating everyday, sometime giving it a good old tug for 2 hours.

Now my foreskin has scarred and tightened a little. Rough skin sits on top of the scar and gets worse everytime I jack off. Its been like this for 2 years now and won't go away even when I refrain from tugging on my tiddler. 

Being bald and having a scarred **** is not a good look.

----------


## elnino

update:

i lasted a total of 5 weeks and 6 days. my relapse came totally out of the blue as this chick i know was sending me erotic pics of herself. anyway i must admit it was such a weak erection it really was so...i was thinking is this it it must be the propecia killing my sex drive but two days later i had no probs at all and then two more days im back t ED.. so my libido is as high as its ever been but to know for certain i need to start again. i didnt even make it to the "flatline" period. so annoying.it takes about 3 months in total and your forbidden from looking at all sorts of porn so here i go again on my quest to rid myself of this porn induced ED.
? 
@thinningB420....have you abstained so for three months? as in nothing at all?? it so annoying i just dont know how i can overcome it to know if maybe its propecia thats doing it.

----------


## elnino

> i screwed up my dick masturbating everyday, sometime giving it a good old tug for 2 hours.
> 
> Now my foreskin has scarred and tightened a little. Rough skin sits on top of the scar and gets worse everytime I jack off. Its been like this for 2 years now and won't go away even when I refrain from tugging on my tiddler. 
> 
> Being bald and having a scarred **** is not a good look.


 i must admit man, ive never tugged for 2 hours lol....its a fear bad addiction to get into,its normal and healthy but porn can screw u up. thats why i need to find my way again and to know if propecia is not giving me sides cause as i say i do have ED all ready.

----------


## ThinningB420

Yes, I have abstained for 3 months, no sex, masturbation, porn or anything in that time period. Hopefully this continues with the ease I have had. I think it's mostly because my job makes  me dead tired.

----------


## ThinningB420

Six months now, and at this point it's just the occasional temptation but I figure it's not worth giving up.

----------


## Woodyy

Might have already been said but there has been studies (only in mice though, so I don't hold them with much regard) that high prolactin levels slow down hair regrowth. After masturbating our prolactin levels go way up so that for me is the reason I stopped watching porn and masturbating although I wanted to stop anyway. Obviously sex raises prolactin as well but except for the lucky ones most people aren't getting that as often as they would have been masturbating.

----------


## akai

Might have been posted already but every male needs to take 15 minutes of their time and watch this: The Great Porn Experiment: Gary Wilson at TED. Just do it, it's very interesting and explains how porn effects the male brain, erections, and sexual performance.

Btw, if you're going to watch porn don't use the Kung Fu grip or you're going to desensitize your dick.

That being said I can only do the no sex/masturbating thing for two or three days maximum. Doesn't matter if I ate a pound of finasteride every morning for breakfast. I would actually welcome a slightly lower libido. lol.

----------


## Shan

An idle mind is the devils playground. 
Try to keep busy to avoid any sin

----------


## Aames

Truthfully, I wish there were something that could kill sex drive without potentially causing permanent damage. I was hoping duta would do it for me, but it hasn't really affected it. I hate being a slave to biology; this includes food too. Really disgusting things if you think about them objectively. I wish I was just a really aesthetic hologram that was beyond human urges.

----------


## Jcm800

> An idle mind is the devils playground. 
> Try to keep busy to avoid any sin


 Keep busy to avoid any sin? You mean by shagging behind wifeys back?!

----------


## Shan

> Keep busy to avoid any sin? You mean by shagging behind wifeys back?!


 Didn't think we were talking about me
Im just giving advice bro

----------


## Jcm800

> Didn't think we were talking about me
> Im just giving advice bro


 No worries. I'd like to ask you a personal Q re Fin and your sex life tho if you don't mind?

For the easily offended - don't read further..

Ok, we all know what we eat changes the 'taste' of our semen. I'd like to ask whether any of your women have spat your semen out in disgust due to the taste of Fin in your 'produce'?

Thanks.

----------


## Shan

I have only been on Fin for 7 months.
I have never done that with my wife but regarding the mistress, no she hasn't.
However I do think that diet is more important regarding taste than a little pill.
Never really thought about that till now.
Peace Bro

----------


## BigThinker

> I posted the same thing when I took fin. I was really hoping it would kill my libido. I'm a slave to it. I hate getting the urge to relieve myself. I just want to be free.


 The urge isn't that bad if you let it guide you to pursue women.  I know you're not into pre-marital sex -- I'm not suggesting that, but simply the entertainment and maintained commodore of a woman that you're genuinely intrigued by.

I notice when I wack-off frequently, I start ignoring texts from girls and acting like a bit of a shy doofus around them.  I like having that drive there.  While it makes it difficult to focus when you're sitting in class, or at work, just day-dreaming, it really takes over in a positive way when you actually are interacting with a girl.

----------


## Shan

> I posted the same thing when I took fin. I was really hoping it would kill my libido. I'm a slave to it. I hate getting the urge to relieve myself. I just want to be free.


 Well if you were not so ugly and a miserable piece of shit who keeps leaving racist comments on my wall, you would have a girlfriend.
I Pity you

----------


## Aames

> Well if you were not so ugly and a miserable piece of shit who keeps leaving racist comments on my wall, you would have a girlfriend.
> I Pity you


 If you ignore his racism, Highlander is actually a beautiful angel sent from Heaven.

----------


## blowmeup

> If you ignore his racism, Highlander is actually a beautiful angel sent from Heaven.


 You must be kidding!  He is pure poison! A terrible human being that deserves all of the misery he's going to face in his life. He's a bad, bad, person!
Shan, don't pity this freak, he doesn't deserve your pity.

----------

